# Jan/Feb FET Winter Wonders Part 4



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET    follow up appt 01/03 - FET March   

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET    

Sunflower Medicated FET   

Allison Kate Medicated FET        

clarey FET      

Belladonna Medicated FET      

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET  testing 7/3      

BH Medicated FET  testing 10/03     

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET   

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural FET Feb, now moving onto medicated at next af  fir march    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Rontuck FET jan missed surge  nxt FET Feb    

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Free thats great news about being able to start this cycle, good luck sweetie  I'll be looking out for your posts.



Love CJ x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Free, marvellous!!

good luck hunni. i have just discovered the 'banana/pineapple and coconut innocent smoothies' they are scummy and great to get fruit and goodness into your system without having to peel and juice! the coconut is very subtle as well. I too ate a handful of brazils a day!    

thinking of you babe
donna


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello Girls,

OMG such a lot has happened in the last 2 days!

Congratulations to clarey & Donna
on your                        I am so happy for you both,
But I had such a good feeling for you Donna that you too were going to be positive  Just remember to continue to take it easy & rest. I'm still resting!

Alison  for tomorrow I do so hope you get your   your wait has got to be the longest on record. All the best for tomorrow        

Freespirit, 
What fantastic news that you can start monitoring again on the 7th Congratulations hunni you must be over the moon 

 Tracey 
for your testing tomorrow, Sending    vibes & I've got everything crossed for you.

Rontuck, BH, Chelle 
How's it all going on the 2ww not going to round the bend? Hope you are all resting up sending you              hope those embers are snuggling in deep 

Hello CJ, Dissy,Emily, Soul & Figet, Hope you are all well 

Sounds like a fantastic idea to have a thread just for us guys, we seem to have gotten to know each other pretty well 

As for me I've not been to well, so sorry for not being as supportive, its taken a long time to read & catch up with the posts!

Also wanted to say I ate Brazil (contains selenium which aids implantation) & almond nuts ate pomegranates, had acupuncture 3 x week, Chinese herbs, + a selenium herbal drink from my acupuncturist, Zita west vitamins, followed a healthy diet & prayed daily once my monitoring started then totally rested on my 2ww, I hope this helps 

Love to all my FF 
Shahzy


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Free - that is FANTASTIC news. So pleased for you. Really hope it works for you this time

Allison - have everything crossed for you today        

Shahzy - sorry to hear you are not feeling great. Hope you feel much better soon

Lots of love to everyone else

Dissy x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG  it's happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it <   of joy)  I've got my        I never thought I'd be able to post that!!!!!!!!!!  

Levels 150, more than doubled every 48 hours.  Levels still quite low but Dr very pleased...have to go back for more bloods in ten days and can then hopefully book in scan......

This is the very best birthday present I could ever, ever have wished for....thank you GOD 

Thank you too girls for all your wonderful postive vibes and love and support, I'm sure it wouldn't have happened without you all    

Much, much love
A very happy and shocked Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Rowlfie.................

see we told you to be positive babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was all that cava in spain   


Absolutely bloody fantatstic babe      

                            

I couldnt be happier its been a brilliant week for fabulous news!!


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Allison

I am over the moon for you            

After everything you have been through you so deserve this.

Now you can celebrate your 40th birthday in style - all 3 of you!!!!!

Hope the next 8 mths go smoother that the last 8 days!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

nah we have to run a book now, to see how many of the 3 implanted!!!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Congratulations 
Allison on your 
 *​
Hunni i have sooooo willed this to happen for you ,      Your gonna be a Mummy  I guess somethings are just worth waiting for huh  Now take it steady , and have a very very  tomorrow .
Lots of love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tracy , 
Hunni , I have just seen your result on the 2ww thread , I am so so sorry hunni  , I know how much it hurts and i aslo know that there is nothing i am able to say right now which is going to help how you are feeling . 
Please take care of yourself and know we are here for you ,
Wishing you and your DH strength ,
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Tracy....I so sorry hunni to hear your news   I do know how much you are hurting and the overwhelming sadness. Please have strength and know we are here for you whenever you need us.  My love to you and DH at this time.
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Allison honey

YAY!!!!!   

Congratulations on your  

You and dh must be on   

All my love

Emilyxx*


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

oh Allison sweetheart,

i am ssooooo pleased for you, i have had a few tears for you too, i am thrilled, fantastic!  sending you loads of hugs and kisses,

                        
donna x x x x x x


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Alison Congratulations,
That is just the best news. You must be so on   I don't think you could every ask for a better 40th birthday present than that. Lets celebrate                                  Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy, 
Lots of love Shahzy


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Tracey, Just to let you know i'm thinking of you & DH in this difficult time, I am so sorry it was not successful for you, I wish I had the words to heal & make things better for you.
Lots of love &  
Shahzy


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you girls for all your wonderful messages, I can't tell you how happy I am....it really is a miracle come true    

I'm off to the UK early tomorow morning to celebrate a lot of things(!) with my family, can't wait to see them and will be back on Tuesday to see how you're all doing.

Rontuck....wishing you all the luck in the world for testing on Tuesday       

BH and Chelle......hope you're not going to crazy on your 2ww......sending you both loads of sticky vibes       

Sorry for the short post but I'm rushing off to cook DH a lovely meal, can't wait to give him a big hug   
Sending you all so much love from a very snowy Luxembourg
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah Allison thats such lovely news , I wish you a very happy and stress free pg from now on, I know the worry never really ends  but it's all going in the right direction now, and you can look forward to the scan   
Love CJ xx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello ladies,
Alison, your 2ww diary made me blubber...thanks for that!  . Seriously, i truely know what you mean about a miracle. I still cant get my head around how a tiny 4 cell embryo that the Embryologist doesn't even know if alive has been put into my tummy after being frozen for over a year and stuck......I think that is a miracle and it CAN happen to anyone.

I nearly gave up and to be honest thought FET wouldn't be very successfully, but here I am, here you are.....
my bleeding completely stopped today and just for the hell of it i did a Clearblue this afternoon after drinking all day and it came up straight away again BFP!! Delicious! I still dont belive it..roll on the scan...I NEED FURTHER PROOF.  

Ive had my fair share of loss's and I know as well as the next person, the sheer numbness and loss of identity Fertility problems can give you. I always read other BFP'S and thought "yeah great..always the Auntie..never the Mum" but it can happen, just go for it and have faith in your body.

I hope my message comes across as an inspiration rather than a gloat...i have been both ends of this rollercoaster and shared the negative side so many times on this site and now i want to show hope and faith in the treatment that is available to us.

Good luck all, 
love
clare XXXX


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Donna i have just been reading your posts , hang in there hunni and be strong , i think that you have got different results because you have tested at different times of the day and used different HPT's . Can you not call your clinic and ask them to do a test for you ? Sending you    to help you stay strong , you  lady 

Hows all our other  ladies ? all good i hope ? I know the worry never stops so i'll send you all    too 

Ron BH & Chelle , are you all being good ? are you all  yet ?? wishing you   & 

Tracy  how are you feeling today hunni ? I'm thinking of you and wishing you strength 

Soul any sign of the  yet ? I'm gonna do a special dance for you just incase .................... you ready ?








































I hope it works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emily , how are you hunni ? I hope your ok , i've not seen you post about yourself recently 

Big







to everyone else .

Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Allison - fantastic news!!  Congratulations!

Thank you all so much for doing the AF dance.  She finally arrived today - yea!!  I start sniffing today and my DR scan is on 13th March.

Soul


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

YAY!

FINALLY you can get on with this FET.

Its been such a long haul for you, but am praying that it works out.     

Allison -       
Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET    follow up appt 01/03 - FET March   

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET    

Sunflower Medicated FET   

Allison Kate Medicated FET        

clarey FET      

Belladonna Medicated FET      

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET  testing 7/3      

BH Medicated FET  testing 10/03     

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET   

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural Medicated FET March D/R 03/03 Scan 13/03    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Rontuck FET jan missed surge  nxt FET Feb    

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Allison

Many congratulations on your   - what wonderful news!!!! Have a stress-free next 8.5 months! 

Free - Great to hear you've started again..in next to no time you'll be on 2ww.

I'm slowly going   during this 2ww but not long till I test now. 

BH & Chelle how are you coping?? 

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning , 
Soul , thats great news that the ol   showed up       
Hope everyones ok out there ,
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hello everyone

Ronnie - To be honest, things are not too good.  I got AF type cramps early into the 2WW (day 4) and then they went off.  They're now back with a vengence from Thurs night (day 9) and have been there now almost the entire time  .  I know it's the end, even though AF hasn't appeared yet - I know my body too well and know the signs.  I expect AF to actually appear probably tomorrow/Monday.  We have just one frostie left, so I don't think we can risk another medicated FET.  Will have to go for another IVF cycle when we're ready.

Sounds like you're doing ok, although no surprise if you're feeling a bit  
Very best of luck for Tuesday - sending you lots of    


Allison - wonderful news that you got your BFP - congratulations!  What a birthday present!!  


Chelle - how are you doing on the 2WW?

Take care all,
BH xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

My official test date is the 7 March but I couldn't wait any longer & tested this morning at 6:30am with a 1st Response HPT.  Although the 2nd line is fainter, it appeared almost straightaway and you can see both lines without having to squint...so I guess I'm   ??

BH - I've also been getting AF cramps/backaches for the last few days - please don't give up yet - I've got everything crossed for you  

Ronnie
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ron  Thats Fantastic sweetie   
Congratulations   you must be over the moon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah for Ron


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*BH * , Don't you dare give up yet hunni  Theres loads of women thought the  was coming and then went on to get  .
I'm sending you lots of      so hang in there hunni 

*Chelle* , hows things with you ? any symptoms ? Sending you lots of    too my luv .

I hope all you  ladies are doing fine and resting up 

Big hugs to everyone else 

Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Ronnie   thats fantastic news   Don't forget what I said before about my two little monkeys being a 5 cell and a 7 cell, so I have a sneaky suspicion it could be 2 for you too!! 
Wishing loads of good luck sweetie.

Love CJ xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Ron - That's FANTASTIC news. So pleased for your BFP. You must be over the moon

BH - please don't give up. The symptoms of a BFP are so similar to that of AF so really hoping and praying that you are wrong in reading them.

Dissy x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya ladies

rontuck thats fantastic news congratulations on ur  

bh  for u sweetie for the same result on the 10th

love to everyone but esecially the  ladies

emilyxxx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Ronnie

Fabulous news!!     Congratulations!!

Thanks so much everyone for your support - I SO appreciate it.  I'll try and hang on in there - my test date is actually day 17 - don't know why my hospital gives dates so late!?!     It's day 13 for me today and yes, I must admit I have been tempted...but so far I've decided to still wait 'til the 10th...  I'm still getting those af cramps though but will try not to give up yet.

Take care all,

BH xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Afternoon all , 
Hows everyone doing ? it was very quiet over the weekend , so i guess youve all had a good un 

*BH * ,







hang in there hunni , i'm sending lots of    to you .
*Chelle* , i hope you are doing ok luv ?    to you too !!
Hows all our  ladies ? Are you starting to get







yet ? 
Well i'm off for my first monitoring appointment tomorrow , i still havent joined any more cycle buddies , so i might just hang out with you guys and follow you to our new home where ever that will be when you've all done waiting .
Right off to ehm to ''tidy the lady garden '' for tomorrow  TMI i know   
Love and hugs to you all 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages. I don't think it's sunk in yet! 

BH - How strange that your hospital asked you to test on day 17 - they must be sadists!! Did you have ET on the 21st Feb? If so, then we're on same day, as today is d13pt for me too! I was (and still am) getting AF pains so maybe that's a positive sign. I so wish that's the case for you  .  

Sending you loads of       

CJ - Thanks for your lovely message.  As I OV last month with 2 follies, DH is telling everyone that we're having quads & he's already talking about buying a Toyota Previa!!!!    

Free - Good luck for tomorrow. Don't go for a brazillian as it's still a bit nippy out there!!!

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Morning girls 

I feel so out of it after just four days away, so I hope I can remember all the news!!!

Rontuck.....way to go hunni               Wonderful, wonderful news......have a fantastic, happy and healthy eight months with the quads!!!! (   )

BH....hang in there hunni, 17 days sounds a long time but you're doing so well and don't worry too much about the AF pains, loads and loads of girls get them and end up with thier BPF's       

Chelle hunni....how are you doing?  Are you hanging in there?  Sending loads of sticky vibes to you and your precious cargo      

Free.....best of luck with your appointment hunni.  Hope everything's going smoothly and that you'll have your little ones back on board very soon       

Soul....great news about AF, 'bout time she reared her ugly head but I'll be keeping everything corssed that it's the last time she does for at least nine months      Are you doing natural or med FET?

Dizzy, Emily....how are you doing ladies?  Any news?    

Clare, Shazhy....hope you're both doing well and getting lots of rest.  I'll come and say hello on the bun thread soon, don't want to tempt fate at the moment!!!!!

Tracey....hope you're doing ok hunni...thinking of you  

I had a wonderful time in the UK, was totally spoilt and had a fantastic birthday...thank you all for your good wishes    Saw loads of old friends some of which I hadn't seen for over ten years!!  Feeling good but very tired and I've already gone up a bra and cup size, not that either DH or I are complaining     Just want to get this next blood test done to make sure my levels are ok, at the moment I still can't quite believe I've got my BFP, it seems to good to be true!!!!

Will be in and out for the next little bit as I've got loads of work, housework and shopping to do as well as a bunch of IM's to catch up on....next time I'll make sure I don't go away for more than two days    

Much, much love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronnie - congratulations!  Yea!!

Free - I hope all goes well with your monitored cycled!

Allison - Sounds like things are going really well!

I started on Synarel on Friday.  I didn't feel that great on Saturday, but I'm fine now and I haven't had any side effects since.  

Soul


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi FETers

Soul - glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Allison - you sound so happy and rightfully so. When is your next blood test. I have everything crossed that it all goes well from here

Free -   never heard it called that before! You are very good to do that for docs. On my first EC I didn't and I am sure when I was under GA a doc said 'she could have had a trim' but I can't be sure if I dreamt it. Since then I have been very virtuous in trimming! Good luck for today

Ronnie - you must be over the moon!

BH - you must have the willpower of an iron lady! not long now...

Dissy x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi all

Ronnie - my ET was 22nd Feb so one day later that yourself.  Since I've taken Friday off work (official test date) so that I can deal with whatever the outcome is without having to put a brave face on for work, I don't want to test early.

Dissy - I don't know about willpower of an iron lady - more like too scared to do it any sooner!! Also if it's a bfn, means I've had my hope for a little longer  x

No sign of actual AF yet, even though I'm still getting cramps on and off.  Does cyclogest delay AF though?  Because I had to d/r longer (due to lab problems at the hospital) I've no idea when AF should have arrived!  ahhhhh ahhh 

  - (this is like looking in a mirror for me right now!!)  xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Afternoon everyone ,
Allison , i'm glad you are ok , and that you had a great weekend 

Loads of       to BH and Chelle 



dissyissy said:


> On my first EC I didn't and I am sure when I was under GA a doc said 'she could have had a trim' but I can't be sure if I dreamt it. Since then I have been very virtuous in trimming!


   

My scan went fine , day 10 and endometrium 7.5 mm and follie 13.5 mm , i will get my blood results this arvo , then i'll know wether i am to go in again tomorrow or Thurs .








to you all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

EmilyJB said:


> Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
> FET WW'ers ​
> Dissyissy 2nd FET
> 
> ...


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhh Free, everything sounds great.  Hope your bloods come back as well as the scan        Will you be having transfer at the end of the week all being well?  Ohhhhhh hunni, I'm so excited for you.  I can't wait to be willing your little ones to stay with their mummy


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
It's me again 
I got the phone call re my bloods and i can have a day off tomorrow , and go in again on Thursday . I am expecting ( all being well ) that i should have ET sun or mon ish .

Right now then you  FET ladies *please* tell me of everything and anything , and i mean anything you did or did not do and went on to get your BFP !!!!

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Free - Fantastic news!  It sounds like its all going very well.  All the very best for ET!

Shahzy - how's things?

Soul


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhh Free I'm so excited for you, I just know this will be the one.  If you believe in moon cycles, the moon in March is called the Seed Moon and it's the time for growth and new beginnings.....a perfect moon for your little ones to be woken up and given back to mummy   

The things I did differently on this 2ww are:

Taking self-pescribed baby asprin from D3p2dt, I stopped taking Vit E at that time but carried on with Co enzeme Q-10, which I'm still taking.  I know there's a lot of controversy about baby asprin but I'd heard from a number of girls who self-prescribed and I thought I would give it a shot.

I also had a woolen scarf tied around my tummy for at least ten days whether I was lying down or going out.  Must have looked really strange but it keep my tummy very warm and I'm sure this helped.  I had a large piece of rose quartz which I had on my tummy whenever I could, slept with it even.  May sound strange but the stone got really warm and just holding it was very relaxing!!!!

Must say I didn't do the pineapple/brasil nut thing this time!!!!

I really believe that the baby asprin and the warmth was what did it for me but I'm sure the other girls will have lots of other suggestions!!!

Soul...how are you doing hunni   

Chelle and BH....how are you doing hunnis   Hope you're hanging in there, it's nearly time just a few more sleeps.  Sending loads and loads of sticky vibes to you both          

Must go and get some work done so much love to everyone
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Free I am sooooooooooo excited for you sweetie           for you hunni

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Free

Very excited for you hun.
Sorry, can't give you any advice on getting your BFP as still waiting for mine, but really hoping for you.
    

Dissy x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello Fee, just managed to check on you and found this post:

Here's what i did:

Had a handful of Brazil nuts everyday
1/2 glass of pure Pineapple juice a day (v. helpfull with constipation from pessaries by the way)
I did not go to work
Took 400um Folic Acid daily (did before anyway)
Multivitamin daily (changed to Pregnacare after BFP)
no sex - just dreamt about it instead!
showered only
prayed to God each day and night..in fact all the time.
No alcohol or ****
Ate lots of fresh fruit, particularly Big easy peel Orange's?? lots of Green leafy veg espec Brocoli 
Wholemeal bread or Rye bread
No Tea or Coffee
Hardly any sugar or naughty sweet stuff, had a big portion of Chips one night to cheer me up!
I went for nice gentle walks with my dog

Em....thats it I think. Overall, i must say Free that I generally had a strong belief that it would work. I don't really now where that came from as my history isn't great but I just dug deep into myself and focused on the embryo(s) being happy in my lovely thick uterus, the cells multiplying and growing and then in the 2nd week I concentrated on the implanting deep and safely. I suppose you'd call it Creative Visualisation...I'm a believer that you can do anything if you strongly visualise it happening.
I've got to start doing it now for the scan "heartbeat heartbeat" !!! 
Good luck Fee, you can do it...you so deserve it. I wish you all the luck in the world.

love Clare


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Afternoon ladies , 
Thankyou so much for all your good vibes , advice and support , you are all so great  
It's gotta work this time , i sooooooooooooooooooooo need it to   
I'm gonna do everything i can , ( i know i've done that before ) but i'm gonna try and be sooo positive , my little embies will know they are in the right place to grow , they gotta know ..................
Allison , thanks for the info of the moon cycle , the seed moon sounds great   am i right in thinking it's full on the 14th this month ? I have my rose quartz in one pocket and my smokey quartz in the other , i also wear smokey quartz round my neck too . I havent slept with my crystals b4 though , but i will do this time , i'm gonna charge them up under the seed moon too !!!!!!!
I'm off for my scan & bloods again in the morning  

So thats me , you can tell i'm excited can't you  

Hows everyone in here ?BH and Chelle , i'm sending so many     your way ladies , hang in there your nearly done !!!

Soul , hows the down regging going sweetie ? are you sniffing stabbing or pill popping ?

Big love to Fidget , Sunflower , Tracy , CJ and Dissy  

Just been looking at the stats for this thread and its soo great to see more BFP's then BFN's .........

Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

sorry i haven't been in touch for a few days, Ive been at my parents on the isle of wight, i needed a break from my own company!!  

Free, good luck for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you. just a few things i did whilst on my 2ww.

1.  drank loads of water
2.  no alcohol
3.  no baths! but showers
4.  a handful of brazil nuts and several glasses of 'innocent' banana and pineapple smoothies a day
5.  daily prayers
6.  a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel and placed on my tummy (not boiling hot)
7.  i got signed off work for the whole 2 weeks
8.  i carried rose quartz in my pocket whilst out and about and slept with it under my pillow.
9.  i practised visualisation of the embies implanting and regularly talked to them 
10. no caffeine
11. no sex, but then i'm single and even if i was in a relationship i wouldn't let him come any where near me!!  
12. i took pregnacare preconception tabs and vegetarian omega 3 capsules
13. took my medication as perscribed, ie; progynova ( hrt, 3 tabs a.m) and progesterone pessaries (400mg one am and one pm)
14. i took it really easy, laying on bed, watching dvds, reading magazines etc especially important for the first 5 days after transfer
15. no lifting, inc shopping etc.

Listen free, basically just enjoy 2 weeks of self indulgence and do nothing but pamper yourself, sounds good to me!  

hope that you find some of the info useful


Allison darling, how are you doing? have you any sickness yet?

lots of hugs,
donna x x x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi girls sorry been AWOL no computer.

Congratulations to all the   Clare, Donna, Alison, Ronnie, hope I haven't missed anyone.

Free good luck for tomorrow, I would echo what donna has said, the only one of the 15 she has mentioned I didn't do was number 8, but would have if I knew it would have helped  

Sorry for no more personals need to read through the last few pages.

Carol x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Morning girls 

Just a quick one this morning if you don't mind girls!!!

Free, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you today hunni      

ohhh I forgot to say no sex for me either on my 2ww but did enjoy some O's   a couple of times, which I swear helps with the blood flow!!!!!!!!!!!! And also stopped DH going tooooooo mad!!!!!!

Donna hunni, all ok here.  Just waiting for my blood test tomorrow so they can see how my levels are doing. Still feel a bit nervous about it all but just keeping everything crossed that they risen well.  Getting a little bit of nausea but not much, what about you?  Have you got your scan booked yet?

Chelle and BH....our two ladies in waiting......HOW ARE YOU DOING??  We're thinking about you loads and keeping everything crossed       

Lots of love to everyone....sorry have to dash off and try and get some work done  
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Allison,  since my bfp, i have experienced waves of nausea, but i didn't feel any sickness yesterday or today, please someone stop me from pounceing on the pee sticks, my mum has been trying to pep me up by saying that i don't have to feel sick every day!!, but untill that first scan i am going to stress!!  
thinking of you Allison and hope the levels have done their thing    

Thinking of you Free xx

hugs to all  
donna x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhh I know how you feel Donna but I suppose a lot of women don't even know they're pg at our stage because they don't feel any different.  We just have hang in there I suppose    Wish I had my head down the toilet every morning though!!!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
BH , loadsa luck for tomorrow sweetie , i'm routing for you   









Chelle , sending you lots of    too hunni , how you doing ? are you holding out ok ?

Allison and Donna , i hope you both have your head down the toilet soon







 
Allison i had been so carefull not to O last time GRRRRR 

Soul , not long till the first scan now hunni 

I hope all you other  ladies are taking things nice and sready with your wonderfull cargos .

Thanks for your advice ladies , i was just curious as to what you'd done , ya know wanting to make sure i wasn't missing n e thing  .

Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hi girls 

Sorry this is going to be a 'me' post but I'm freaking out a bit!!!! I've started getting coloured discharge this afternoon and when I put in my progesterone tablets a couple of hours ago (sorry tmi) there was a bit of blood on my nail.  I've got a bit of pain in my lower tummy as though AF is arriving.  Feel totally freaked out about it as I've had no implantation bleeding at all.  Don't know if I'll survive until my blood test results come through    Any of the other BFP girls have this?

Going crazy  
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

oh Allison sweetheart,

I can totally understand why you are feeling so stressed. I have read though that bleeding/spotting is quite common in early pregnancy. I had some bleeding about a week ago which lasted a couple of days. I am thinking about you Allison and hope that this is just a little spotting.

I have just said a little prayer for you x x x  (You would think that once we got the bfp, we would stop stressing! it isn't that simple is it?)    

big hugs Allison  
donna x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Allison , i  have just seen your post and would only echo what Donna said in as much as a lot of women seem to experience spotting , even bleeding in the begining and sometimes right through their pregnancies . I know this dosent make it any easier for you right now , but all i can do is say stay strong hunni , you have some super strong little embies on board and your levels are rising .
I can't seem to see when your next beta test is ? but you know i am wishing you oodles and oodles of calming positive vibes  sweetheart  
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x

PS I have never yet worked out why people apologise about posting a me post


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Ladies

Allison - Good luck with your beta tomorrow - hope it's gone up by loads.    

BH - Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow, hun.   

Free - Not long now till your embies are in the best place in the world.   

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie
xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ahh I guess i'm too eary for any news yet then  

Lots of                           For Allison and BH today


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Rowlf Babe,

i just wanted to say, its quite commen to spot, and its really commen to get AF type pains all throughout pregnancy especially around the time your AF's would have been due!! 

     for you today hunni!! 

BH hun, I have posted elsewhere but wanted to say again Good luck sweetie 

Free babe how are you going??

Hope everyone else is doing ok?
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Fidgie , 
I'm doing good thankyou , i've been for my bloods and dildo cam , my endometruim is 9.2mm and my follie is 20mm , i started to get the first signs of my LH surge yesterday , so i shouldnt be long now   I will know more this arvo when i call the clinic .
How are you hunni ? gott anything good planned for the weekend ?
  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Free,

Good glad its all moving along for you hunni    

I have nothing planned......... DF is diving tomorrow so have a day freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yippee   might meet my friend for lunch but thats about it, he is then working on Sunday so again a quiet day for me   I am good actually, feeling pretty upbeat so life must be good eh!!

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh I'm breathing a sigh of relief!!!!!!!!!

Just had the call and my levels have risen to 1688, so they are doubling every 2.2 days.  Still low but maybe that's me!!!!!!!!!  I've got my scan booked for next Thursday at 7.30 in the morning *eeeeek* Feel a bit sad 'cause DH is away on business so I'll have to go on my own and he won't be able to hear the heatbeat but hopefully they'll do another one a couple of weeks later.  Dr says I have to rest up until the spotting stops (great got a party of twelve coming round tonight!) and no  poor DH!!!  He'll be even more upset as Dr has says he doesn't want me to book our holiday until after the scan...we were wanting to go somewhere the week after next!!!

Anyway enough about me!

BH...thinking of you so much hunni and praying you'll be posting your BFP very soon        

Free....hope the call goes well today, sounds like you're good and ready hunni       

Fidget....lovely to hear from you hunni , how ya doing?  Went do you leave for your hols?   

Thanks girls for all messages yesterday.  Still freaking out a little bit about it but hopefully if I can get through the scan in one piece then I will be able to relax a bit.

Donna hunni....when's your scan date?  hope you're doing ok and feeling lovely and sicky  

has anyone heard from Shazhy lately?  Just wondered how she was doing?

Soul hunni...any news from you?  Have you got any provisional dates yet for transfer?  Hope everything is going well.

Love to everyone else, Clarey, Chelle, Dissy.....have a lovely weekend girls  
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Rowlfie 

Fab news babe     and its lovely to see your new ticker  

AM ok ta........... we go 3 weeks today woohoooooooooooooooooooooo

Love
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello Girls,

Sorry its been over a week since i last posted, just been catching up on where you all are...

Rontuck Congratulations on your   you must be so on   Good luck for the next 8.5months sweetie 

Alison, Do not worry too much stay positive, so long as the spotting is dark/brown that is ok just rest & take it easy 

Free Fantastic news your lining is nicely thickenening up should not be too long before your embies are back where they belong 
I ditto what donna & Alison done on their 2ww I also had accupuncture 3x week, a seleinum supplement give by my accupuncturist, brazils & almonds, pineapple juice, zita west's vitamins & omega 3 fish oils, total bedrest (well sofa to bed & back again ) no cooking/cleaning/driving/anything apart from reading/watching TV. Lots of sleep, prays & positive thinking & NO SEX! Although Mr T has still ban me from that till I get to 12 weeks  My DH is also giong round the  

Soul So glad to hear your cycling now with scan booked for monday, Good luck girl 

BH Sending you positive vibes          for your testing today, Good luck hun

A big   to Fidget, Donna, Clarey & Carol, I hope you are all well 

As for me I had a 3rd scan yesterday twins are looking more like babies now compared with first scan; can clearly see heads & bodies although one is bigger than the other, also have some collection of fluid ? blood but there not to concerned (apparently body will reabsorb it or I could possibly have a bleed which again is common with twins) I rang clinic this morning as did not sleep a wink last night, but have been reassurred   I'm off for a little snooze now its the stepkids weekend, & I start collecting from school from 14:30 15:10 & 15:30! hectic w/e ahead.

Bye for now love & hugs to you all,
Shahzy


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yay Allison     I knew they were strong un's hunni   Now you listen to the DR's advice and get plenty of rest ......... as for a party of 12 coming round if they want to eat give them the number for the local takeaway , and get DH to leave everything out in the kitchen that they may need , including drinks ect then you can keep your feet up .... NO I'm not joking !!!

Shahzy , lovely to see you popping in hunni , my goodness it maust ba soo amazing to see your twinnies looking like propper bubs now , it seems so quick   

Love to you all 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Allison - Yea!  Good levels and and I'm glad all is going well.

Shahzy - Good to hear from you.  

I have my DR scan on Monday.  Not long now and hopefully I'll be able to start the next stage of tx.

Soul


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhh Free before I forget AGAIN, here's the link to the magic spell for the full moon on the 14th. It's at 11.35 but you can do the spell earlier and leave it out all night!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44911.0.html

I'll be doing the spell for you, Soul, Dissy and Fidget and keeping everything crossed that you will be blessed this month

Soul....lovely to hear from you and best of luck on Monday hunni. Looks like you and Free will be going crazy together     

Free....any news yet?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*ET is Monday  *


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi girls,

BFN for me I'm afraid  .  I did 2 HPT just in case...but no, that second line still did not appear and I wonder if I will ever see it.  I just called the hospital to let them know and because we have one frostie left, she said to call on my next AF and can start again (d/r on day 21 etc).  However, I think it's quite a gamble with one frostie.  What do you think??  2 out of 3 survived the thaw last time - but it's alot to go through and alot of pressure for the one remaining frostie.  The other option is to now go for a fresh cycle, private, and then add my frostie to any others I get (if I get) from that one.  I'm not getting any younger, so perhaps I'd better get a fresh one in.  

I will keep in touch if that's ok, you've all been so supportive and I'd like check in and see how you all are doing

BH xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET   FET March - ET 13/03   

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET      

Sunflower Medicated FET    

Allison Kate Medicated FET    scan 16/03 

clarey FET    

Belladonna Medicated FET    

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET    

BH Medicated FET   

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET   

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural Medicated FET March D/R 03/03 Scan 13/03    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi there

Just thought i would pop along and do a few personals to you all

BH so very sorry to read about ur BFN sending u and DH lots of love and hugs
Not sure what to advise re the frostie, take time together

Free fantastic news about ET on monday  
lots of luck honey and hope and pray this month will bring you and dh your dreams come true  

Chelle wishing u lots of luck for testing on monday

Shahzy fantastic news on seeing the twinnies again u must be sooo happy glad to read that u seem to be taking things easy 

Allison fantastic news on your levels rising!!
lots of  wishes for ur scan on thursday honey   

Clarey, Belladonna, rontuck and carol hope that ur all feeling ok

CJ Dissy Debs sunflower hope all is ok with u

Soul  for the scan on monday honey

Love to all i missed
Emilyxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

BH , 
 I am so so sorry to hear of your BFN     I know words right now are inadiquate , so all i can do is send my love to you and your DH and wish you both strength for the future


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

BH.....I'm so so sorry to hear your news, I know how upset you must be feeling and hope that you and DH will take some time to just 'be'.   I think if I was in your shoes hunni that I would do another fresh cycle and keep my little frostie safe and sound.  I have heard a couple of stories about getting a pos with just one frostie but I think I would like to have that bit of reassurence.  Please let us know whatever youdecide and stay on our board so we can cheer you on


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi BH - I'm so sorry to hear your news. There's nothing I can say to make you feel better right now, so just sending you lots of  

I agree with Allison & think it's prob best to do another fresh tx. This way, the remaining frostie can be put with any extra you may have.

Please take care. Love to you & your DH

Ronnie
x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

BH, i am so sorry darling, there is of course nothing i can say        i agree with Allison, i think i would be inclined to go for a fresh cycle. thinking of you and dh x x x

Free, Excellent news regarding the transfer next week        xxx
Allison, how wonderful, i am over the moon for you, fantastic news, now please take it easy! xxx  love the ticker  

Shahzy,  Glad to hear the babes are doing well  

love to everyone x x x x x 
donnaxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

BH - very sorry to hear your sad news. It is awful to get a BFN. Can your clinic not do natural FET for your remaining frostie? That way you have not got to go through tons of medication

Allison - great news on the Beta levels. Long may it continue

Shahzy - congrats on the scan results!

Free - best of luck for ET 

Dissy x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww BH hunni

  I so thought you were going to be next    Take some time and have some hugs with DH

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi girls,
I'm coming back to this thread for now and I'm back in limbo.  
I had a tiny smudge of blood yesterday (brown/rd) and decided to go to my early preg unit for a sneaky scan. wish i hadn't. They didn't find anything and said at 5wks 3 days they expected to see something. I also had my bloods done and beta came back 550.....i guess thats why they didn't see anything.  

I spent most of yesterday crying and in shock, searching google and this site for a glimmer of hope. Allisonkate is my inspiration now and I've decided that I am pregnant and it can grow. I'm back tomorrow (sunday) for another blood to see if doubled or not. It cant be another ectopic as ive lost 3 babies through my tubes and their now cut (i think they removed them all) so i pray its just a slow bubba, taking its time - i need a miracle.  

I starting a new job on Monday for a senior sales position...i don't know how I'm going to deal with first day nerves and all of this, plus if i miscarry or anything awful happens i will need time off. luckily I've been in my notice period through most of this tx, it would of been so nice to start the new job with a wonderful little secret. 

Sorry, i am very down right now. 
Good luck to everyone right now, I'm thinking of you to and praying hard.  
love 
clare x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Clarey hunni  

Darling i am thinking of you, maybe baba is just slow to make an appearance. You're right in looking to Allison for inspiration as her baba was a little slow to begin with, but levels are growing nicely        Praying that things will look up for you Clarey  

with love donna x x x x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Clare babe,

I have just read your post in 'ask a nurse'  . Hold on tight clare, I especially like what Witch had to say, it makes complete sense.  Thinking of you      

Hugs to you and your dh          

lots of love donna x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Clarey hunni  , what an awfull time you have had over these last couple of days , I am sorry I have only just got to post to you  .
Listen hunni , please stay strong , and beleive , I will send you lots of    for tomorrow . 
I personally think that it is just too early to see anthing on the scan .
I understand that you must feel horrified too of the prospect of starting a new job on Monday , but please put you and your precious cargo first before a job ! If you are told to rest up please do just that !
I shall be talking to the big guy for you hunni









BH , hunni  how are you and your DH today ? I hope you are being kind to yourselfs 

Allison , how are you holding up ? how was your party of 12  Hope all was well and you were able to take it easy 

Chelle , not long now hunni      How are you feeling ?

Hope everyone else is doing ok out there ,

Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Clare - so very sorry to hear your news.
You must be so worried.
In a way a new job may be the best thing to take your mind off everything, even though I appreciate it will be hard to think of anyone else,
I really hope the next bloods show that they are doubling     

free - not long now hun, bet you are excitred

BH - big hugs again

Dissy x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi

Clare - so sorry to read about what you've been going through the past few days - hang on in there and try to stay positive.  You've not got long to wait for your bloods and as you say, concentrate on what happened to Allison.  You're very brave to start a new job whilst going thru' tx but at the end of the day, you and your little one are more important than any job, so take time out if you need to   

Free - fab news about ET on Monday    We're all routing for ya!!

Chelle - best of luck with your test on Monday    


Thanks so much everyone for your kind words and advice re: next steps.  I think it's hit me more today really, as just felt quite stunned yesterday.  Even though I would have been even more stunned if it has been a bfp, and you half expect it not to happen, it's still yet another time when dreams are shattered.

I think you're right about the fresh cycle; that's not to say I'm abandoning my one frostie, I will transfer the frostie to the new clinic to join any others.  

Dissy - that's a good idea about a natural FET but my current (NHS) hospital don't do it.  So when I have my first consultation at the new clinic, I'll ask about that and see if I might try that first.

bye for now
take care, BH xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Clarey hunni...I'm thinking of you so much and pray that your boods will have risen nicely.  Please, please stay strong and I'm glad I can be some sort of reassurance to you hunni.  I'm sure our little ones are fighters and they're happily snuggled in their little homes    

BH....((((((((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))))))) to you hunni. 

Free....hope you're resting up nicely and looking forward to getting your little ones back on board      

Chelle hunni....how are you doing?  Hope you're feeling strong, not long to go sweetheart       

Shazhy.....lovely to hear from you and wonderful news about your two bubs....how exciting!!!!

Donna...how are you doing hunni?  

Well I'm absolutely exhausted today so I'm taking it really easily.  We were meant to be going out to a party this evening but I don't think I could even last five minutes.  Still spotting but as it hasn't really got any worse I'm not panicking quite so much, wish it would stop though   Are any of the other pg girls getting terrible colds/sore throats?  I've been feeling like this on and off for the last two weeks and never normally get colds at all....think it might be my hormones rushing around!!

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend   
Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello ladies,
thanks so much for your well wishes, i read them out to dh and we are both gratefull.

I hope you are all ok and had a good weekend. I'll be down the EPU first thing and will let you know how i get on with bloods.(((praying for a miracle)))

Allison, my candle is lit for you to...i'm sure you will be fine, your a real trooper and a very dear soul.

thanks again all...i'm holding on to my dream still.
love Clare x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Allison , 
I forgot to tell you hunni . Since you said about sleeping with your rose quartz under your pillow I have started to do the same . I have since read a little more on it and found it is also known as the sleep stone , for aiding restless sleep .
I always used to pride myself in sleeping like a log , but since I first started IVF back in Aug 05 I have had awfull nights sleep , which have got a lot worse since my ectopic pg . I seem to be awake half the night , and the really spooky thing is I always seem to look at the clock when it says 3.05am    
The point of this rambling is to say since i have started sleeping with my rose quartz my sleep has improved no end   so thankyou hunni for putting the idea into my little head , you have helped loads .
Many big   's for you my friend .
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Clarey hunni    I just wanted you to know that I'm thinking about you so much at the moment and praying that you will have some good news for us this afternoon.        

Free....so glad to hear you're sleeping better, I hate those 3am nights when NOTHING seems to get you back to sleep.  Just think hunni, in nine months time you'll be up at that time feeding so you'd better get your beauty sleep now       Best of luck to you for tomorrow hunni       

Chelle...we want to kow how you're doing hunni and thinking about you so much.  You're nearly there hunni, just one more sleep    

I'm having a very quiet day today as DH is off at an art fair in Maastricht with some of his clients.  Still spotting but at least it stopped during the night.  I've decided if I just lie down for the next eight months then I won't have anymore bleeding and everything will be fine     Don't think DH would agree with that though!!!!

Hope you're all having a quiet relaxing weekend
Kisses to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Afternoon ladies , 
I was just wondering if there was any news from Clarey 

Clarey I'm thinking about you hunnni , and soo hoping all is ok    

Chelle , 1 more sleep sending much    to you hunni 

Soul , Good luck for your scan tomorrow hunni , I hope all is just how it should be   

Much love to all you  ladies , I hope you are all doing well 

As for me i'm well excited about tomorrow . We have to be there for 1pm , so i'm guessing transfer will be aprox 2pm  . When I called the clinic topday I was told to drink 2 glasses of water at the clinic as i needed to have a full bladder for the transfer ? I have never had to do this before which is strange ? how will having a full bladder help ? ( it wont help me I know that much  ) ........... Anyway , once again the house is clean , the shopping is done , theres a stack of books at the side of the bed and I am ready once more to welcome my babies back to their mummy where they belong , they just need to stay with me this time







If i'm not around for a few days you will know all is well, as like before I plan to go to bed and stay there whilst my embies settle in .

Much love and hugs to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Free hunni....Clare posted on her Ask the Nurse thread and I'm afraid the news isn't good   

Clare I thinking of you so much hunni.  It's just all so unfair   Please take it easy sweetheart


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Clarey , sweetheart , I have just read your post on the ask the nurse , I am so soo sorry to hear of your loss   .
I am wishing much strength at this devistating time  
Freespirit


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh I forgot to say Free hunni, each time I've had ET I've had to have a full bladder.  It's so they can do an ultrasound to guide the cathater up more smoothly.  Strange thought that they haven't used this method before.

Try not to drink too much water, on my second IVF ET I had a really full bladder and it was really painful and I was not at all relaxed.  I think two, max three glasses should be fine.

We'll be thinking of you so much and willing your little ones to snuggle in safely.  Remember to keep your tummy lovely and warm and place your rose quartz on it to keep yourself nice and relaxed.           

Soul hunni....I so hope the scan goes well for you tomorrow and you get your ET date very soon


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Allison , 
My clinic don't use ultra sound guidence


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hummmm then I'm not sure........  Just don't drink too much sweety, you want to be comfortable


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah , this is what i'm thinking , its hard enough to be comfortable in a room full of people with you feet in the darn stirrups as it is   i'll keep it to 2 small glasses


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your messages.

During ET I was also told to have a full bladder, but apparently the consultant said it was only about half full during the procedure  I just couldn't get it right.  I was drinking so much water!  

Yep -scan tomorrow.  Hope that Synarel has done the job.

Soul


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks for your kind messages,
I'm ok...life goes on eh?
I will keep an eye out for you...allisonkate....your so wonderfull. 
fee, good luck tomorrow petal...i'm routing for you sweetheart.

good luck to all, i hope your dreams come true.

love 
clare x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Clarey so sorry to hear your news sweetie

Sending u and DH lots of love and strength

Free wishing u lots of  and     for transfer tomorrow

Chelle thinking of u  for testing tomorrow   

Donna and Allison hope all is ok with u both

Dissy,CJ, Sunflower, BH, Debs hope all is ok with u all

Soul lots of luck for scan honey

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET   FET March - ET 13/03   

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET      

Sunflower Medicated FET    

Allison Kate Medicated FET    scan 16/03 

clarey FET   

Belladonna Medicated FET    

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET    

BH Medicated FET   

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET   

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural Medicated FET March D/R 03/03 Scan 13/03    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Good Luck Ladies  

[/quote]


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Clarey Sweetie,

I just dont know what to say to you sweetheart   Big hugs  and I am so sorry for all you are having to go through right now.

I see you are being positive about it, and thats good, I hope you and DH can each other lots of comfort



Love
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Clare - just read your note on 'ask a nurse'.
I am so very sorry to hear your devastating news.  I am truly gutted for you.
It is so unfair. Hope you and DH are looking after each other.
Please take the time to greive for your loss.


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Free - best of luck for the ET today.
Hope it goes very smoothly

Dissy x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Free Hunni

Good luck for today sweetheart       

and lots of     

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks for your kind words.
the sun is out today, I'm off work for another week and dh is staying home with me today. We are looking forward to having a rest, going on holiday in April and then we will go for it again. Everytime I have been pregnant the embryo grew in my Fallopian tubes 3 in total..this time it happend in the right place horahhhhh! Perhaps this was a little trial run and next time my body will encourage it to grown and know what to do !! (v. cross with uterus and embie that grew flipping wings!) How dare they do this to me ((wink))
Gonna find a more desirable clinic in the meantime where they provide a more caring and effective level of service, and then we will be back again. If anyone can recommend, id be gratefull?

Love and luck to you - Free....I'm really routing for you hun. x
Clare


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just had the call from the clinic , they thawed 6 snowbabies and out of that we have 1 8 cell and 1 7 cell that thawed 100% , sooooo excited i just had to share my news with you


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Free

Thats fab news hunni.......... Good luck with getting them back this afternoon and with the rest of the 2WW       

love
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Yipeeee Feeeeee !

Fantastic - lovely embies, Go Girl Go !!!

love Clare x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Clare

Its really lovely to hear from you, and lovely to hear you sounding so positive.
Think you are doing the right thing to take some time off work and go on hols.
I really hope the next one works for you    

Re clinics, I am at the Lister and think they are brilliant. They are open and honest with your tx, but sensitive to your needs as an individual. With ladies that have suffered from mc ectopics etc, they check HCG levels every 2 days after BFP to ensure that nothing is going wrong.  PM me if you want any more details

Free - YAY! what a fantastic result. You must be on cloud 9. Good luck this pm.

Dissy x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks dissy - your a sweetie to think of me ((hugggg))

I've just found the website for Lister and will have a good look with Dh, if i've got any questions I'll give you a shout.
thanks again.

Catch up with you again soon.
love clare x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hey Clarey,

Thinking of you darling x x x  I am at The Bridge centre, london bridge, and i am happy with their support, the only thing i would say is that they did not offer me beta blood test, and seemed content with me carrying out a pee stick!  take care x x x 

Free,  Fantastic embies, they sound wonderful!        x x x 


I have not been feeling that great myself, its really weird actually, but i have been having these racing feelings in my stomach, they feel horrible, almost like the feeling you get when you are frightened and get shivers down your spine! nasty.  anyhow my doctor thinks its 'anxiety' i don't know, all i know it is like someone walking over your grave! i am not sleeping well because of it and i am going back to see mum and dad for company. i will try and keep in contact over the next week to see how you are all doing. take care

Big hugs
lots of love, donna x x  x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry I haven't been round this morning but I was bleeding quite badly and so decided to go to the hospital and have everything checked out.  Well the good news is that everything is fine and my levels ae still climbing very nicely (3216 now) so they are not unduly worried.  I even have a piccie of my little bubba (I can't even write that without welling up with emotion!!!) to put my mind at rest.  I've got some pain in my left ovary but they are quite sure there isn't an ectopic pg as well, as I don't have any blood in my uterus.  for now I just have to rest, rest, rest until Thursday when they'll check everything out again. 

Free hunni....I'm so pleased to hear about your snowbabies, wow what big strong ones you have.  I was thinking about you while I was in the hospital and hoping everything was going well.  Now get your feet up and your tummy warm and we'll all be routing for your little ones to snuggle in tightly         

Clarey...big, big hugs to you my darling and thank you for your lovely message.  I think a lovely holiday is just what you need right now and time to become 'you' again.  I hope you get a good clinic sorted out, sorry I can't help you with that but as Dissy says The Lister has a great reputation and also the ARGC, which I had started looking into.  Please. please will you stay with us on this board so we can cheer you along.  I'll be keeping every possible limb, joint, muscle and hair crossed for you hunni       

Soul....how did the scan go?  Hope you've been given a date       

has anyone heard from Chelle today?  Chelle hunni I'm keeping everything crossed that you're going to be posting some good news on our board       

Fidget hunni    Thanks for your IM and for sending lots of love and vibes.. I really don't know what I'd do without you girls   

Dissy sweetheart, what's happening for you at the moment?  I don't feel up to date....hope everything is ok   

Ohhh Donna, just seen your post, sounds strange hunni but just think what's happening with your body at the moment, there's just so much going on inside that I'm not surprised you feel anxious.  Sounds to me as though some spoiling from your parents is just what's in order.  Hope you're feeling beter soon hunni   

Lots of love and hugs to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww Alison babe, That is sooooooo good to hear sweetie have been so worried about you!! 

Lets hope the bleeding stops and you can just enjoy being pg!!    

Love always

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Allison - this dance is for you Clever Cloggs !

                      


Yipeee! I have been holding my breath. Your wonderfull baby is happily growing away in your special tummy. 

Absolutely delighted, your a Mummy !!!

Donna - thanks for being their - hope your doing ok, don worry about senstations in tummy - your baking a big old loaf of bread   Have a nice relax with Mum n Dad and THINK positive. Thinking of u x I'll check out the Bridge Centre too, i've got the website now thanks.

I'll pop back and see you all in a couple of days - I'm gonna spring clean my whole house and try to loose a few pounds while i'm off this week...all this sitting around has made me a right lard ball   need some =     

love to all, take it easy
clare xxxxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Allison - so very pleased your pregnancy is going well. Fingers crossed it continues to do so. Sorry to hear about the blood scare. Poor you, you have not been able to enjoy the pg yet

Make sure you just rest now.

Dissy x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Allison - I'm really pleased that your levels are rising nicely - congrats!  Rest up and take care of yourself.

Free - Great news about your snowbabies!

I had my DR scan yesterday and all is fine.  I started on Progynova yesterday!  Yea!

Soul


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Great news about the scan Soul....you're nearly there hunni    How many days are you on the Progynova (sorry don't know that drug) before you can transfer?  I know it's been a long hard slog for you hunni but it's not long now      

Dissy...bet you can't wait to go skiing?  Where are you going?  I've only been once, although DH is a great skier, and enjoyed it but got a bit fed up of lying face down in the snow more than actually skiing      Now I let DH go off with his mates while I have a shopping weekend somewhere, MUCH better idea!!!!  Have you skied much?

Free...thinking about you hunni....hope you're resting well and keeping warm.  Come on little embies snuggle down nicely    

Clarey...(((((((((((((((((BIG HUGS)))))))))))))))) for you hunni.  Bet your house is looking ***** and span.  You can come and do mine as well if you fancy a trip over this way     

Chelle.....hope everything went well yesterday hunni.  I'm going to have a look round the board and see if I can find you anywhere   

Donna...hope you're ok hunni and having a nice relax with your folks.  Put your feet up and just get spoilt for a while   

Shazhy.....hope you're doing well hunni and not feeling to sick.  Rest up well hunni    How many weeks are you now?

Fidget sweetheart...big kisses to you     Hope you're going to stay on this board as well when you start your tx as we want to cheer you along hunni....you've been so supportive to us   

Well I'm still resting up and hoping the bleeding will subside soon.  Doesn't seem to want to at the moment   but at least I'm not worried anymore.  And there was I thinking that I could get pg and enjoy the next eight months free from ST's!!!!!!!!!      Roll on Thursday so I can see how much my little bub has grown   

Much love and many hugs to everyone
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Alison,

Course i am gonna stay...... half a few boards to post on but will always keep up with this one half my fav people are on here    

just you keep resting YOUNG lady!! if ya dont I will be over to make sure you do!! (good cheap holiday    )

Soul fab news you can start sweetie!!     

Free I hope your resting also hunni!     

Hope everyone else is doing well!!

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

You're welcome anytime hunni     can you bring your duster though as the house is a total sh*t pit at the moment


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well now you know I would bring me pinny, but I wouldnt expect to provide me own materials


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

You can blame Mr Rowlf, he's Dutch and you know what they say about Dutchmen with their money


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, i've cleaned out all my kitchen cupboards - anyone need any Pasta? I found 8 bags of the twisty kind! 1 jar of mouldy mustard and a well concealed packet of ciggies....mmmmm nead to have a chat with DH tonight "look what i found".     he's face will be like  

I'm starting on the upstairs next, quite enjoying it although I do feel I am being slightly over thorough and manic with cleaning cloth - "pant pant" It's as if the Queen is coming, I simply must have every room ***** n span  . Possibly on the verge of a mental breakdown  , but at least I know the house will be clean when they come to take me away and I'll be rocking myself gently whilst lying in a pool of wee!  

(i'm only joking..i'm fine)
love to all and your growing bumps.
Clare xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

Its been very quiet on here

Clare- it's nice to hear you being so upbeat, but I really hope you manage to cope with your loss in your own way. What you went through was an awful thing to happen, and I really hope you can move on from it. If you ever need to talk / PM someone who has been through the trauma of a miscarriage, drop me a line. In the meantime, sending you a huge  

Allison - how is our very own miracle success story doing?!

Free - how have you been hun? You have been very quite lately

Dissy x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry I haven't been around today but I've been (slowly!) rushing around this morning!! Had a meeting with the guy who's building my website and I'm starting to get quite excited with how it's going to look.

Clarey hunni......you sound just like Wonder Woman  Good on you girl. I cleaned out my spice cupboard a month or so ago and found stuff that had expired years ago, that I'd brought over with me when I moved from the UK!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you so much hunni  

I think we should have a nice big hug for all our FET Winter Wonders

* (((((((((((((((BIG HUG)))))))))))))) *  

I'm doing well over here, enjoying the sunshine, although there is ANOTHER snow warning for tomorrow, will Spring ever arrive?? Still bleeding quite badly but trying not to worry about it, although it is disconcerting. I've got my offical scan tomorrow morning at 7.30 so I'm just praying that my little bean is still happy and growing well. Maybe I'll get to hear a heartbeat as well    

Free hunni.....thinking of you lots and hoping you've read lots of books and are being very spoilt. Kisses and prayers to your little ones, snuggle in nicely ........     

Chelle hunni......I saw the post on your IVF board and I'm so so sorry to hear that AF arrived. Many hugs to you and DH  

Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET   FET March - ET 13/03   

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET      

Sunflower Medicated FET    

Allison Kate Medicated FET   

clarey FET   

Belladonna Medicated FET    

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET    

BH Medicated FET   

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET  

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural Medicated FET March D/R 03/03 Scan 13/03    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya ladies

Free thinking of u honey, hope that ur embies are snuggling down well and ur getting thru ur books!!

Allison wishing u soooo much      for ur scan tomorrow sweetie

Dissy hope u r ok

Donna, Rontuck and shahzy hope ur all ok

to everyone else



Love Emilyxx*


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I just wanted you to know that it's the end of the road for us.  My levels are dropping and the scan showed an empty sac.  I've been told to stop all my meds and wait to miscarry.  It shouldn't take too long because of the bleeding. I'm really scared because DH is away and I'm on my own.  I will probably try to see if I can stay with a friend until DH is back tomorrow.  I have to go back on Wednesday to confirm that everything is out.  Devastated.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

So sad

  

Words fail me


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

OMG Allison. I can't believe it, after all you have been through.

This is just too too cruel.

I thought everything was going OK after the scan on Monday.

I am totally gutted for you hun, and wish I could do / say something to make you feel better.    
I can not imagine how you must be feeling, but please be with someone who cares about you until your DH comes home.

Sending you a huge hug hun.

Dissy x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alison - I'm so so sorry to read your news today. I felt sick to the stomach. I really thought the little 'un was going to make it when your level started rising.

I'm glad you're not on your own.

Please take care of yourself  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Alison so so sorry, no words will help how you feel at the moment, sorry your DH is away as well make sure you are not alone.We are all here for you.



Carol x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Allison

I have replied elsewhere but just wanted to say

So very sorry    

there simply are no words

My thoughts and prayers are with u and ur DH

Emilyxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Allison - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  How unfair life can be.  Try and be strong and I hope your friend can give you the support you need while your DH is away.  I just noticed that you are located in Luxembourg - did you have treatment there?  I used to live in Belgium.  Apparently they are top in the field of IVF/ICSI in Brussels.  

Soul


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

allison-i am so so sorry hunni.i dont know what to say as nothing will be of comfort to you at the mo.please know i am thinking of you and am just so sorry.lol.xxx.take care of yourself hunni.lol.xxx.


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Allison,

I am still at my parents and havent been on line for a few days..I am so sorry Allison, words fail me    . Thinking of you and dh at this sad time.

With much love Donna x x x x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Allison --- i'm thinking of you  . 5 days on from having the same news myself, I can say the pain is going. I hope you have had someone their with you, i felt very numb and tearfull for a few days. I found it helped to think of the fact that I did actually fall pregnant (in the right place for a change) and we can do it again. I've heard that many first miscarriages are possibly due to the uterus having a trial run...next time it will know what to do. Many women go on to conceive the 2nd time. I've also put my energies into thinking about the next treatment, I've booked a consultation with a different clinic for May which made me feel better and I'm going for a fresh cycle possible Blastocyst if I can. I've kept the new born outfit I bought too (talk about counting my chickens before they hatched!!) I'm keeping it for luck instead of banishing it with tears.

I hope your pain eases soon, and the sun starts to shine again. Maybe those tiny souls just needed to feel love before they moved on, and we were chosen to give them that. I like to think things happen for a good reason. I'm thinking of you and here if you want some company.

I'm so pleased for everyone else, your all doing great and give me a big smile when I read your news.

Take care all, love for now
clare x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Allison,

Life is so unfair - I'm so so sorry..

BH


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello my lovely friends

I just wanted to let you know that I'm still alive and doing ok.  DH is back and we're just taking it quietly day by day.  If the hospital gives me the all clear on Wednesday then we'll try and get a flight booked somewhere warm and just head off straight away.  We both need some time out of our usual space.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much to us.  For now we can't start to think about the future.  We just have to 'be' for a while.

Free hunni.....I'm thinking about you so much and hope you're doing ok.  If I'm away over your testing day then I'll be praying so hard for your BFP.     

Soul.....think you might be having ET next week as well so I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hunni.  Ít's been a long wait for you, I know but you're so nearly there    

Clarey hunni....thank you for your wonderful messages.  I hope I can be as strong as you.....sending you so many hugs  

Disssz hunni.....enjoy your lovely ski.  It should be perfect, not too many people but beatiful snow.....wonderful!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the start of Spring. Sorry I'm really out of the loop at the moment but I'm thinking of you all and will try and catch up soon.

Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

To all my winter wonders, we lost our little snow baby today. 

Good luck to you all whether you are just starting treatment, on the 2ww or newly pregnant, look after each other.

Carol x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwww Carol, not you too    

So sorry sweetheart


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just popping by to say

Carol i am so very sorry to read ur news honey
My thoughts and prayers are with u and ur DH



No words can be enough

Allison thinking of u and dh

Free hope all is ok and ur embies are settling into their new home
and remain strong til end of the year!!

Love to all
sorry not more personals am really tired!!

Emilyxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Carol, I'm so so sorry to hear your news, it is just so cruel and upsetting.  I know how terrible you must be feeling at the moment and no words can take away the pain and sadness you must be feeling.  Please take time to grieve and be kind to yourself.  Sending so many hugs to you and your DH  

Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Carol - I'm really sorry to hear your news -    I hope you can be strong.

Allison - How are you?  Thinking of you and your DH.

I had my scan yesterday and I am responding well to progynova.  However, my dosage has just been reduced.  I'm in for another blood test on Thursday so hopefully I'll be able to start the progesterone and it won't be too long after that.  

Soul


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Carol - I am so very sorry to hear your news.
Must be so devastating for you - take the time to grieve over your loss and look after yourself hun.

Allison - thinking of you. Hope the holiday gives the time and space you need to gather your thoughts together.

Soul - hope everything continues to go well for you

Dissy x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Free sweetie,

Ihope you have been resting up and keeping warm..... have been thinking and praying for you      

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rowlfie my love  for you and DH  
Love Gaffer
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
  such a lot has happened since i last posted , I am absoloutly gutted to hear of Allison and Carrols losses , it is unbeleivable  , I hardly know what to say I am so gobsmacked ...........
Ladies be kind to yourself and take your time , go at your own pace and nobody elses , this is very important . Please know that you could come and join me and the other ladies on the pg loss thread whenever you want , it is very supportive . I know how much the pain hurts , cause i have been there too , please pm me anytime you need support  
Clarey that goes for you too hunni  I can relate to what you said about cleaning too , i found it very ..not sure if theraputic is the right word but it helped in some way  .............it is soo sad to see 3 angels on this page 

I do hope everyone else is ok ? Soul , how are you doing now ?

As for me , well ET went ahead , by the time we got to clinic one of our precious embies had grown another cell , so we had 2 8 cell wonders replaced   to both of them .......... well as hate to say it ''normal'' after ET i spent a week in bed , i've read loads of books , so many i wont bore you with them all  Anyways , today i'm up and showered and back with my FF's  so it may take me a while to catch up , i'm just so sorry i've come back to such bad news .

Love and hugs to you all 
Freespirit
x x x
PS testing day is Tues 28th if i can last out


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Dear Carol, just to say i am so sorry to hear your sad news.   Sending you big hugs. 

Allison and clare, thinking of you both. i hope you are resting and taking some time out. Lots of love and hugs to you both.

Free hunni, good luck for the 28th!    

Soul, sounds like everything is going well with your treatment, good luck hun    

I am still waiting for my scan which is on thursday, it is so hard to think positive as at the moment i don't feel pregnant. I wish i was feeling as sick as a parrot!   

Love to you all,
Donna x x x x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Winter Wonders FET ladies  ​
   FET WW'ers ​
Dissyissy 2nd FET   

Freespirit. Natural FET   FET March - ET 13/03  Testing 28/03    

CJ Medicatd FET   

Shahzy FET      

Sunflower Medicated FET    

Allison Kate Medicated FET   

clarey FET   

Belladonna Medicated FET   

Jeniwren    

Tracy C FET    

Rontuck FET    

BH Medicated FET   

chelle21 FET  testing 13/03     

carol29 FET  

   FET WW'ers in TX  ​
Emma Medicated FET DR 18th Jan ET 20th Jan    

Cammie Natural FET starting 24th Jan    

chazwarwick FET 24/01    

Soulcyster Natural Medicated FET March D/R 03/03 BT 23/03    

 Honorary FET WW'ers  ​
Fidget  

Good Luck Ladies


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Free hunni, how lovely to hear from you    I've been thinking about you so much and praying eveything went well.  It sounds as though you've got two big strong embies on board and I'm glad you've been resting well.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hunni, we need to see some more BFP's on our board       Hunni, I'll probably be away when you test but please remember you'll be in my thoughts and prayers   

Carol sweetheat, I hope you're being kind to yourself and taking it slowly.  All my love to you and DH  

Donna, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday hunni.  I'm sure you'll be able to relax once you've had your scan....it's such an awful wait isn't it  I don't think you should worry to much about the pg symptoms, so many girls have no real signs and everything is absolutely fine.  I know what you mean about wanting to be puking constantly though!!!!

DH and I had a lovely day in the garden today, getting everything ready for the Spring.  We've got a family of moles that recently moved in so we've been scratching our heads how to get rid of them...any suggestions?  Im doing ok, I find the mornings, just as I wake up, the worst but I'm trying to see the positive things about this nightmare.  As Clare says (big kisses Clare   ), it was hopefully a trial run and now my uterus understands what it should do next time.  As I have to do a full IVF again next time (I think now that there will be a next time!) then hopefully I can get another freezer full of snowbabies ready to make a sibling for my baby/ies that I WILL have next time.......  Really want to get the all clear from the hospital as soon as possible so I can talk to the Dr about the possible next steps.

I hope everyone else had a good weekend, is the weather good with you?  It's definately warming up over here and the crocuses started blooming over the weekend......lovely!!!

Sending much love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Carol - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  

Free - Congrats on having your embies back where they belong.  Hope the next 2ww goes by really quickly.

Alison - How are you hun? You sounded more positive. I'm glad your DH is back with you.  

Hi to everyone else

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello ladies,  
just looking in on you all - big hugs all round.  

Free - you keep them spring eggies warm, I hope you've got a couple of gorgeous ducklings on the way xx
Alison - Life seems to be coming back to you, sooo glad  . Mornings are hardest for me too?? I wake up feeling kind of numb and empty, its horrible like I cant face the day. I keep dreaming about people giving birth too which are very vivid and bizarre. Once I'm up and about I'm fine. I will give you an imaginary hug tomorrow and every morning until its gone now!. I'm starting to look forward to my next treatment and consultation on 2nd May, I think because I actually experienced such strong preg symptoms, I have a stronger desire for it to work again. Obviously, I'm haunted by the fact that it wont but I've got more faith in my body now and my mental attitude is more focused. Fresh cycle for me too hopefully May/June start - 3rd time lucky! I hope we cycle together, I know we will do it next time.

Carol - Thinking of you and hoping time heals quickly xxxx  

Donna - Not long till the scan, you must be so excited and can stop worrying (a bit !!) cant wait to hear how it goes, let me know eh?  

Hello to everyone else, I'm keeping an eye on you and sending lots of love.  
Clare xxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Clare sweetheart, I'll give you a hug too when I wake up in the mornings....that's something to look forward to  I'm not as far along as you are hunni but I'm getting there slowly but surely.

I hope this board will keep going, as I would love to stay on it, even though I have no more snowbabies. I really love you girls and want to be with you on every step of your journey. Clare come and join me too on Third Time Lucky ( http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51616.0.html ) there are some really nice girls, quite a few of which got thier Third Time Lucky pg and are now quite far along...gives me hope that it does work!!!

Ronnie....lovely to hear from you? How are you doing? have you had your scan yet?

Big kisses to you all
A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Spring has sprung      ( though i can't see the sun yet   )
Well can't you tell i'm out of bed now , i'm back on here and it's early again  

Emily , I was wondering , asa few of us have decided to stay on this board , is it possible you could keep the list of those who are staying updated for when people have scans etc too ? I know you are a busy lady , so if you are too busy can we update it ourselfs ? you know just copy the list and add our own updated bits and bobs to it ? I know i have done this before myself , but i got my knuckles rapped the other day by doing things that only mods were 'supposed' to do     

Anyways , it's lovely to see everyone chatting , i'm really trying to keep up   Thankyou for all your good wishes and positive vibes  

Allison , where are you going to go on your holiday ? it sounds a great idea to me    

Clarey hunni , did you say you were going to have a holiday too ?  

Fidgie , I know its not long till your jollies now    

Carol , how are you doing today sweetheart ?  

Donna , i'm sending you loads of     for Thursday , and i hope you are feeling very sick soon  

Dissy , how are you ? what are your plans ?  

Soul , Good luck for your scan on Thursday hunni      

Ron & Shahzy , how are your bumps ladies ? are you sick yet ?    

Loads of love and hugs to you all 
Freespirit 
x x x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Free - you're up early, hope you are resting. Hope the wait isn't too traumatic, but we all know how ever hard you try it is a horrid experience. Praying for a happy ending for you. 

Allison - you are sounding better, its an emotional rollercoaster isn't it, but we seem to get through, its good having others to talk things through.    

Clarey - hope you are Ok too.

Donna - sending you lots of good vibes for Thursdays scan, hope you see that flickering heart beat. 

Soul - hope you are OK too and the scan goes well.    

To all those preggers ladies hope you are all OK.

We are just waiting for local hospital to make a decision as to when I can have a D & C, just hope its soon so I can begin to heal. Not sure what to do next, I have reached the grand old age of 40 and not sure whether to continue or not. We have had 2 positives in the past year but still no babe in arms.    

Thanks again for all the kind wishes, love to you all,

Carol x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Carol sweety, you sound so like me    I love being 40 BUT.............  I think there's a lot of soul searching we both have to do.  I really hope you can get the D&C done quickly, it must be so awful to have to wait when you feel so upset.  At least my bleeding has just about stopped so I don't have the constant reminder anymore.  I saw you were at ARGC, have you been diagnoised with immune issues?  There is nowhere over here that deals with possible immune problems but I really want to look into that side.  Were you being treated with herepin etc?  Sorry for all the questions but I would really like to know what you think, if you have time.

Free hunni, we're not sure where we're going yet, definately last minute.  Once I have the all clear from the dr tomorrow we're going to go to the travel agency and try and get on the first plane Thursday morning.  As long and it's hot, luxury hotel and plenty of good food, we don't mind where we go!!!!

Love to you all
A xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Alison,

Yes I have immune issues, which is probably caused by my RA. I am on Humira fortnightly which controls RA but also helps immune issues. This time I was also on Heparin, aspirin, IVIg and steroids. Having said all that I do feel that high dose steroids ie: 20mg prednisolone does in general keep the immune issues under wraps.

One of the things that I have been toying with is just taking the steroids for a few months and see what if anything might happen. I do feel that a lot of these IVF drugs also increase immune issues. I was told that the drugs do cause the body to secreate more killer cells into the system which obviously puts the body under more stress.

I guess because its such a new science we are still at the guessing game stage.

Good luck with what you decide,

Keep in touch,

Carol x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok

Free.... hope that ur ok honey and getting plenty of rest!!

Soul hope that ur doingok also

Carol, Clare and Allison thinking of u

Dissy, CJ, Debs sunflower et all hope all is ok

Rontuck, Shahzy and Donna hope all is ok with u and bubs

Now regarding the thread.... its ok to keep the thread as it is or change it to include those of u that want the thread to remain open

I was going to ask about this as i lock the posts at 20 pages and we are getting close to that

Anyone who wants to be on the new list which will probably start i think next week sometime post or IM me and i will start a new list for the new thread

Also if u would like the name changed to something else for the new thread then let me know that as well

I do pop by every day to read the posts so its unlikely i will miss one  

Let me know what you want me to do and will do it for you 

Emilyxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh Em you are a darling   
I think a new name would be good   though not sure what , come on ladies what do you think?
We all want to stay buddies , we were all winter wonders , we all did FET ............
FET Friendship circle ?
Wonder Babes ?
Wonder words ?

Ohh i'm not very good at this , but maybe i've started the ball rolling


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey what about Wonder women


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

What about..........

Friends with a FETish     (might be mistaken for a bondage group!!!!)

The FETa babes (bit too Greek!!!!)

The Snow babes

Fantastic FETas

ohhhhhh I don't know   

Em hunni....put me on the list, pretty please


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

allison kate said:


> Friends with a FETish    (might be mistaken for a bondage group!!!!)


kinda like this one too


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

I say friennds with a FETish       that's very good!

Emily- you are a sweetheart. thanks!   please add me to the list. I want to see all my FETish friends get a BFP!

Carol - I know what you mean about the immune stuff - I am totally confused by it. I have been to 3 different clinics and all 3 views differed  

Allison - hope you are as well as can be expected hun

Free - think positive vibes      

Dissy x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Please add me to the list too.

Carol x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Emily,

Can you please add me to the list, thank you so much , most grateful  

i also like friends with a FETish  

kind regards,
donna


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Well it sounds as though it should be  'Friends with a FETish' or 'FETish Friends', whichever you think sounds better..... the ish also covers Clare and I when we go for our next full tx!!!!  Gosh can't believe I just wrote that, maybe I am starting to look to the future.

Sleep well girlies
A xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey can I stay on the list please as I was an honoury member in the first place   

and FETishers sounds good to me   

Rowlfie hunni, good to hear you sounding a little better, if not feeling much better 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

So I think we need a vote on 

A ) Friends with a FETish 

           or

B ) FETish friends 


Hmmmm I'm gonna go with FETish friends  

Thanks for the vibes Dissy   I'm doing my best


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

FETish friends sounds good to me.

Allsion - great to see you are thinking about making plans for the future

Donna - best of luck for your scan. Its tomorrow isnt it?

Free -


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Dissy, you're right, tomorrow is the big day 'scan day' 1.00pm      

I will keep you posted.

thinking of you all,

donna x x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just wanted to pop by and say 

I have looked at suggestions for the name of the thread

Unfortunately, the title cannot contain the wording FETish

If you have any other suggestions feel free to IM or post them and i will consider them

sorry

Emilyxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Why not 
How about if the word was spelt was FET ish 
Is this political correctness or sumfink 
We met being FET ladies and now we are FET ish ladies


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

You've all had me laughing tonight .....I've just read through the last few pages.  

FET ish is superb, please put me on the list. I will visit the third time lucky thread too Alison, thanks for that.

Not long till test date Free!!!       I'm praying like a demented Nun for you (no offence to Nun's...I don't mean that they are demented    ).

As for me, I started my new Sales job on Monday. I delayed my start date by a week to give me time to go through the miscarriage, they haven't got a clue what I've been through and I've had to really snap out of it this week. Its weird sitting at my new desk, I keep thinking "my God, two weeks ago I was pregnant" I found out on my first day that my Sales Director has just become a Dad.....he is continually showing me pictures of baby Isabella on his phone (bless) and one of the girls in my team has just returned from maternity leave and spends most of the day yapping through the birth, feeding...in fact anything about baby. I'm ok with it, its my issue.  I guess its just a bit close to the nerve, mind you baby talk always is eh?. I often transfix on women with babies, bumps or buggies when i see them out and about...i think to myself " Wow they did it!". Silly old me eh? I'm not resentfull or jealous (yet!) I just look on in awe and wonder.

I'm off to Portugal for a week on the 1st April and I'm reeeeeeeeeeaaaalllly    looking forward to it. Just me and dh, mooching through the markets, eating yummy dinners  , moonlight strolls, perhaps a bit of   and perhaps the odd glass of Vino   (make that a bottle!) Cant be bad.

Sorry for me, me, me message. I am thinking of you all and glad we are all in touch still. I'd love to meet you all - put a name to a face. I could put my picture up instead of the Palm Trees..but no-one would know who I am when I leave a message! . I AM THE PALM TREE WOMEN OF ESSEX !!! 

Keep in touch, lots of love
Clare xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Chambers 20th Centuary dictionary

FETISH (noun) an object believed to procure for its owner the services of a spirit lodged within it; something regarded with irrational reverence.

I see nothing rude, untoward or offensive about this word.  We just want to try and have some lighthearted fun within all the heartache of IF.

Please excuse my bluntness but quite frankly today I have had a humourectomy.............

In fact I can honestly say today has been one of the worst on record.  While I was having my scan to confirm that my m/c was going according to plan, DH's brother rang to say SIL had given birth to ANOTHER child.  The second since we started TTC.............fantastic timing wouldn't you say!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then I was told that my levels hadn't dropped enough and I will have to test again in ten days but to prepare myself for a D&C.  Just to top it all I decided to go and have a sun bed this afternoon to prepare myself for our holiday (we've booked a week in Furtaventure..sp?) and the machine was stronger than usual and I've burnt myself all over.........still have three hours left of the day, so let's see what else can go wrong.

Totally and utterly fed up, peed off and anything else you can imagine        

Anyway enough of me and my woes...............Donna, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hunni and can't wait to hear about your wonderful heartbeat    

Free............how are you feeling hunni?  You must be over half way there now.......I'm praying so hard for your little ones........please stick to mummy          

Dissy hunni, are you packed yet?  nearly holiday time     

Fidget sweety aren't you one of the founder members of our little club   

Ohhhhhh I really hope we can have our FET ish name, I really think it sums us up !!!!!

Right off to smother myself in Aloe Vera, have a lovely evening girlies
A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry Clare I missed your post.  Well done for starting the new job and for being so strong.  You're so lucky not to be feeling jealous etc.  I'm as jealous as hell at the moment and I hate feeling like this as it makes me feel so ugly.  I know I have to find a way out of it but boy it's hard    Have a wonderful holiday hunni, sounds wonderful and just what you need.  A bit of 'the two of you' time.
A xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I'd just like to confirm why FET'ish isnt a suitable name.

Its particularly because search engines like google will index us under that word and anyone searching for fet'ish sites will end up here - and we dont want that kind of person around here (unless of course they are tx'ing ).

Its nothing to do with being PC - its just to protect the site 

Hope that explains things.

Tony
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ooooooook Tony , I see where your coming from ( though i still think it sucks  ) 
My second vote would be Wonder women then , what about the rest of you ? any more suggestions ?

Allison , I am so sorry to hear you had such a crappy day yesterday    it is normal to have bad days and worse days hunni  your sil deserves a







for her timing !!! I'm glad youve got a holiday booked , though the sun burn don't sound as good ......... have you tried Johnsons holiday skin ?? its great ! there was a thread on it in the boy / girl talk yesterday or the day before 

Donna I can't wait to hear how your scan went today   

Soul you too !    for your scan !!

Shahzy ,  what have you got planned ? Hope you have a great day !!

Fidgie , I've already said hunni , but i'll say again your pink t shirt really suits you 

Clarey , i'm glad you have a holiday booked too !! it sounds lovely the way you described it , you deserve it hunni 

Hope everyone else is ok ??

As for me







Day 10 , (.)(.)'s a bit achy and feel bloated ( so hope its not the bloody cyclogest )   

Love and hugs to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Free   Thank you darling  

Alison, I sent you a pm, but will say again!!!!!!  for you sweetie, so sorry your having such a hardtime on top of everything else  

Shazy..... ohhhh Happy birthday hunni, I hope you get lots fo pressies  

I hope everyone else is doing ok?    for scans etc

Free      not testing young lady!!    

I agree Wonder Women sounds good to me!

Hugs n love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well its the end of the road for me      I had my scan, and there was nothing there!, no sac no heartbeat, nothing  

I can't even begin to express how numb i feel. the consultant said that i must of lost it very early on.  

The thing is all these symptoms must be the prognova and psychological, cos i have been feeling sick for several days, i was peeing at least every hour, my sense of smell had increased as did the size of my boobs which were so painful. oh i am gutted!

I have 3 embies left, but the consultant isn't confident about them due to the low grade.  i hope you ladies are ok and wish everyone waiting for scans all the luck in the world.

speak soon,
donna x x x x


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Dear Donna,

My heart goes out to you, I know how devastated you must be feeling. It is so cruel, to get that BFP taken away from you. No words will help at the moment, but you know where we are. I am still in shock from when we saw the sac but nothing in it, no one prepares you for that. 

Take your time and look after each other.  

carol x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Belladonna 

I am so so so so sorry hunni     

words fail me again



Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Thankyou debs and carol,

i feel so miserable, i desperately need a good nights sleep but doubt it is going to happen  

carol, gosh that must of been dreadful, what are your plans regarding Tx? i hope to go again with a fresh cycle     but need to sort out finances first.

take care ladies
donna x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

sweetie my cure fo rnot being able to sleep

hot chocolate with lashings of baileys..... works everytime and is soooooo yummy

Hugs to you hunni
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carol29 (May 7, 2005)

Donna,

I felt the same as you so tired but unable to sleep, I think I was so angry with everyone and everything!  I do like Debs idea thats got to be worth a try. Sorry to ask but did they suggest you miscarry naturally? We are having a D & C tomorrow and then I am going to eat and drink all the things that you don't when you are trying to concieve   and I don't care.

I think as far as treatment is concerned in the future we are just going to see what nature can do for us, we have immune issues but feel that high dose steroids may be the answer for us, the thought  of another IVF cycle at the moment makes me feel rough. But never say never.

Take your time and I do hope you get a good nights sleep, you deserve it.  Keep in touch.

Love carol x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Bella......
I'm shocked, I really thought things would come good for you. I'm here if you need to let off...i'm stuck for words.
love clare xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Donna

So sorry to read ur news

My thoughts and prayers are with u and ur dh



Emilyxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Donna sweetheart    i am so very very sorry to hear your news.  I'm devastated for you, it is such a cruel experience to go through and no one should ever have to experience the pain.  Your words and Carol's are so like I have been feeling but I do promise, hard as it seems at the moment, that the pain does start to lesson and you can start to look to the future.

Carol I know what you mean about finding the thought of another IVF unthinkable, that's how I have been since the m/c but slowly and surely I'm finding the strength.  I wish you all the strength in the world for tomorrow and much love, whatever route you decide to take.

Free.....I'm thinking about you so much hunni    things are definately sounding positive and I'm really hoping we'll all be celebrating with you very soon         Hope we don't have to send round the pee stick police   

Shazhy....Happy Birthday hunni        Hope you had a lovely time and the bumps are doing well!!!!

Fidget...thanks for your message sweety.  I'm feeling a bit better today and starting to look forward instead of being stuck in limbo.  Hope you're doing well hunni   

Clare....how's the job going?  Do you have loads more responsibility now.  I think it must be good to get stuck into something new and wish you all the best hunni  

Well we spent the day in the garden again.  DH treated himself to a high pressure washer and we got totally soaked cleaning the patio, our cars, house steps and anything else that moved!!!  We're off on Sunday for a week, arrving back Monday morning.  Can't wait to have some sun, sea, sand and some good old fashioned lurving!!!  We've got our follow up appointment booked for the 4th, which Í'm looking forward to, whether we get some answers I'm not sure but at least we can see how the dr feels about our possibilites.

Donna hunni, I really hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, please please look after yourself and take great care.  I wish I could give you a great big hug  

Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Donna  , sweetheart I am so so sorry to hear your news   I know there are no words I can say which will help you right now , but please know we are hear to support you  
I am so sorry hunni  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you ladies so much for you kind words and thoughts. i did actually sleep last night, very well in fact, but i needed it. i feel a bit better today.

Carol hunni, apparently i must of lost embie very early on probably a few days after implantation, it wasn't a viable pregnancy. It now reinforces my concerns about beta blood tests as my clinic doesn't offer them, i probably would of known weeks ago that it was all over (cos of low or dropping levels) and then i wouldn't have walked round with this smug secret i thought i was carrying, my head thought i was pregnant!    i was convinced!

Anyhow, back to reality. Hopefully going to go for another fresh cycle, i'm 39 now, old bird! my eggs are probably not as fresh as they use to be!!  

take care ladies
donna x x x x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Donna

I am shocked at your news. I can't believe it hun.
I don't know what to say, but just wanted you to know that i am gutted for you.
i hope the pain eases soon and you can find the strength to continue your dream.

i wish there was something i could say or do to make you feel better but i cant.

dissy x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Just popping in to give Donna a big hug  I'm glad you managed to get some sleep last night hunni....you sound a little brighter this morning.  I do so know how you feel about the clock ticking but I just keep thinking that we must be doing pretty well (for our old age   ) if we got as far as we did this time.  I've read so many articles over the past week that state quite clearly that once this has happened your chances of a successful pg increase greatly, it's almost as though your body is saying, 'oh THAT'S how you do it!!!' That's why we can't give up now, no matter how painful the thought of another full tx is at this moment.  We will get there hunni, we have to have faith   

Dissy....one more day til your hols...have a wonderful time hunni and PLEASE don't break anything!!!

Free.....how are you feeling my love?  Sending you loads of sticky vibes to help your little ones along the way   

Soul....how are you doing hunni?  have you got a date yet for transfer?  sorry hunni, I"m a bit out of ouch with where you are!!!  If it's next week then I wish you all the luck in the world and loads of sticky vibes for your little embies    and I look forward to seeing how you're doing when I get back!!

Fidget hunni....you'll be gone on your hols when I get back too, so have a wonderful time and I hope you get some great diving in   

Clare, Carol, Emily, Shazhy, Rontuck....thinking about you all and sending lots of smiley hugs  

Well if I don't get on the board tomorrow then I'll see you in ten days time, hopefully sunned up !!  But I'll be thinking about you all, especially Free  

Lots of love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Donna - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  There's nothing I can say to make you feel better so I'm sending you lots of   instead.

Take care of yourself.

Ronnie
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladeez

New home and New name this way!!!!!!

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52783.0.html

If anyones name isnt on the list and they want adding either PM or post !!

Hope its ok

Emilyxx


----------

